# Pre workout Supplement ?



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jun 27, 2012)

What pre workout supp do you use? How does it make you feel? 

I use a carb drink mixed with bcaa's intra work out ,  I would like a pre work out supp that gives me energy/pump with out the cracked out feeling that most of them give ex. 1mr or jacked3d . 

any suggestions?


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 27, 2012)

with 1,3 dimeth is gone so they will all be different shortly


----------



## amore169 (Jun 27, 2012)

I tried Jak3d but it didn't work for me, I still use an oldie but good for me NO Shotgun by VPX.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 27, 2012)

I like dianabol and test suspension pre workout


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Jun 27, 2012)

http://www.gnc.com/product/index.jsp?productId=12506607&cp=3593186.3984282

Its called Alarm, I tried it for the first time yesterday, I loved it. It was similar to Jack3d in the sense of concentrated powder, but it didnt give me the jitters, nor did it make me feel like pins and needles were trying to escape my every pore. I felt a little kick, and I killed it in the gym.

Ill let ya know how it goes for todays workout bro!! But Id already say pick some up meow!!!


----------



## DarksideSix (Jun 27, 2012)

gymrat827 said:


> with 1,3 dimeth is gone so they will all be different shortly



Really? i did not know that.  thats is probably why i haven't been immpressed with 1MR that i just got.  When i had N2KTS it was in there and that was good shit!


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 27, 2012)

N2KTS this is one I can say do the job and taste very good. I have try so many of this products and only a few I will say they are in the range of my preference. I do like the beta alanine and DMAA on pre- w.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jun 27, 2012)

Hockeyplaya18 said:


> http://www.gnc.com/product/index.jsp?productId=12506607&cp=3593186.3984282
> 
> Its called Alarm, I tried it for the first time yesterday, I loved it. It was similar to Jack3d in the sense of concentrated powder, but it didnt give me the jitters, nor did it make me feel like pins and needles were trying to escape my every pore. I felt a little kick, and I killed it in the gym.
> 
> Ill let ya know how it goes for todays workout bro!! But Id already say pick some up meow!!!



Yep this is the shit I am trying to avoid jitters and pins/needles all around crack feeling, Really it would be nice to find something that I can drink and get a instant kick I may buy a case of sugar free amped energy drink and just crush one half way through my work out thats when I need the boost


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 27, 2012)

new N2KTS will not have 1,3 in it... nor jacked3d or 1MR.  all will be changed.  i rep ntbm elsewhere and really like the n2 amp.  its the same product an amplify 02.


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 27, 2012)

gymrat827 said:


> new N2KTS will not have 1,3 in it... nor jacked3d or 1MR.  all will be changed.  i rep ntbm elsewhere and really like the n2 amp.  its the same product an amplify 02.



This sucks...fucking gov keep fucking up our supps industry and regulate every single thing out there. Still DMAA can be purschuse in bulk from some guys out there. I know it won`t be the same anymore. Thnx for the input GM


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 27, 2012)

Ill also agree n2amp is pretty sick with it.  I'm ready for pob to chime in. We all know how much he loves ntbm.  Lol


----------



## grind4it (Jun 27, 2012)

1 cup of coffee & 50mg of Anavar works good for me.


----------



## Milo (Jun 27, 2012)

Right now I'm diggin MP Assault. I do get the crack effect even with half a scoop, but there isn't a post crash like with many others.


----------



## Get Some (Jun 27, 2012)

1,3 DMAA by itself or a derivative of germanium is great for Preworkout. I have found that most supps use too much per serving, but lack on other supps that should be included. The absolute best thing you can do is get only the ingredients you want and mix them yourself. I use purebulk.com for all my powders and I make my own thermogenic and my own preworkout. I don't think PB has 1,3 DMAA and I'm not sure if they ever have, but search around and I bet you can still find it before it's take off the market. Research what dose would be good for you and put your own combination together. 

It sounds like a lot of work, but people like and will pay more for custom shit (in this case it may actually cost less). I believe that supplement customization will be the wave of the future, especially as the economy starts to turn around.


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 27, 2012)

You can get the DMAA in ebay there is  a seller who has bunch of products by bulk for you to create you own supps just like Getsome post. Here is the link for anyone with the interest to look at start doing their supss:

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=dmaa&_sacat=0&_odkw=1,3+dy&_osacat=0


----------



## Get Some (Jun 27, 2012)

Nice link Pik.... bulknutrients is one of the few online stores that still carries the bulk powder for a reasonable price. The ebay guys seem to be slighlty better as far as price goes. BTW, 50 grams of DMAA will give you 500 to 1000 servings, depending if you dose 100 or 200mg per day. Again, this is the beauty of it because you can customize a mixed powder that will work well for YOU. If you can't handle as much caffiene, just make your ratio low at 50mg per serving. Want to add some pure BCAAs? Yohimbine? the possibilities are endless here. Although, like I said, make sure you do some research on ingredients that are currently in PWO supps you have used and decide which ones are best for you.


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 27, 2012)

I don't use anything, don't really believe in it


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 27, 2012)

Since I`ve being in Afgahn I looked at all kinds of possibles alternatives to save money on supps this one is one of a few sites to buy by  bulk and save and even more to stocked up at once for a whole cycle and PCT if is well plan


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jun 28, 2012)

i take 5 grams of L-Arginine and 750mg of L-citrulline,best pumps ever,no stims for me i hate the crash


----------



## AndroSport (Jun 28, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> I like dianabol and test suspension pre workout



I think he is looking for something stronger - lol


----------



## Shane1974 (Jun 28, 2012)

I don't think it is always appropriate to use a preworkout.....however...75 mg of DMAA with 50 mg of caffeine works for me. And the tried and true ECA stack as well.


----------



## AndroSport (Jun 28, 2012)

I've never been a big fan of the crack drinks (NorAndro Ripped Fuel Stack was fun for a bit) but aside from that only dbol


----------

